

IPhone 5S And 5C Will Still Not Do Simultaneous Data And Voice - kenerk
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/11/iphone-5s-and-5c-will-not-allow-simultaneous-data-and-voice-on-verizon-or-sprint/

======
evan_
On Verizon and Sprint- it's a network issue, not a device issue.

~~~
jgeorge
Yes, but don't you realize that it's somehow still Apple's fault? :)

